# Logitech webcam not waking up after sleep mode



## everlastin777 (Jul 1, 2012)

My logitech c510 webcam doesnt wake up after the computer goes to sleep in windows 7. Any solutions?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

See if updating drivers for your Logitech Webcam C510 helps.



> *Selected Software:*
> 
> 
> *Title:* Logitech Webcam Software
> ...


Select "Downloads" tab - http://www.logitech.com/en-us/support/hd-webcam-c510?osid=14&bit=64#section=downloads

Create a System Restore point first -
START | type *create* | select "create restore point"

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## everlastin777 (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's what i tried and *what didnt work.*


1) I have the latest drivers. 
2) I went to device manager and disabled the power management settings in all the usb root hubs. 
3) I disabled the usb selective suspend setting in my power settings.

Anything else?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is BIOS updated?

What anti-virus & firewall is installed?


----------



## everlastin777 (Jul 1, 2012)

jcgriff2 said:


> Is BIOS updated?
> 
> What anti-virus & firewall is installed?




BIOS is not updated. The anti virus is avast. firewall is windows firewall.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

When you say the webcam doesn't wake up, what exactly do you mean?

My laptop webcam is not on all the time; only when in use - like with Skype.

Is there a BIOS update available?


----------



## everlastin777 (Jul 1, 2012)

jcgriff2 said:


> When you say the webcam doesn't wake up, what exactly do you mean?
> 
> My laptop webcam is not on all the time; only when in use - like with Skype.
> 
> Is there a BIOS update available?



it doesnt work even when i try to use it. Then i have to reconnect the usb for it to work. i will check for the bios update and try it but i dont think its gonna solve it. logitech webcams have always had this wake up problem with windows 7 power management.its pathetic


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Try resetting Windows 7 power options -

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/935799

Also hibernation -

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/920730


----------



## everlastin777 (Jul 1, 2012)

jcgriff2 said:


> Try resetting Windows 7 power options -
> 
> When you configure power options for the active power plan in Windows Vista or in Windows 7, the changes are not reflected in the Power Options item in Control Panel
> 
> ...





It didnt work.


----------



## everlastin777 (Jul 1, 2012)

anyone else has any ideas?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Some devices are not hibernation or sleep friendly. Try going to the USB Root HUB that the webcam is connected to in device manager and adjust the power settings there under power management by right clicking on the USB Root Hub that the cam is plugged into then selecting properties then in the tab menu select Power Management.


----------



## everlastin777 (Jul 1, 2012)

JackBauer_24 said:


> Some devices are not hibernation or sleep friendly. Try going to the USB Root HUB that the webcam is connected to in device manager and adjust the power settings there under power management by right clicking on the USB Root Hub that the cam is plugged into then selecting properties then in the tab menu select Power Management.



as I mentioned earlier I tried that but was unsuccessful.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Have you tried seeing if there is an updated drivers for the webcam?


----------



## everlastin777 (Jul 1, 2012)

JackBauer_24 said:


> Have you tried seeing if there is an updated drivers for the webcam?



yes but mines up to date. there are some issues with logitech devices and windows 7 power management. but it seems like they dont care. i was wondering if you guys could come up with some clever workarounds.


----------

